# WHY RESCUE



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I thought I would pass this along. It was sent to our rescue group.

For my fellow rescuers : Fuel to keep going… You must be the change you wish to see in the world." Gandhi


*I want to quit!* 
My health is bad. There are days I feel so terrible that I can barely move. My phone bills are outrageous, and I could have replaced my van with the funds I have spent these last 30 years---on animals that were not my own. 

*I want to quit!* 
I spend hours and hours emailing about dogs. There may be 500 messages when I start--and at 4 AM, when I finally shut down the computer, there are still 500 emails to be read. 

*I want to quit!* 
Gosh, I haven't the time left to email my friends. I can't remember the last book I read, and I gave up my subscription to my local newspaper---I used to enjoy reading it, cover to cover, but now it often ends up in the bottom of the squirrel's cage---unread. 

*I want to quit!* 
I've spent days emailing what seems like everyone---trying to find a foster home, help for a dog languishing in a shelter---but his time has run out, and the shelter has had to euthanize to make room for the next sad soul. 

*I want to quit!* 
I swear, I walk away from my computer to stretch my legs---let the dogs out---and come back to find another dog in desperate need. There are times I really dread checking my email. How will I find the funds, the help, to save yet another dog? 

*I want to quit!* 
I save one dog, and two more take its place. Now an owner who doesn't 
want his dog---it won't stay in his unfenced yard. An intact male wanders... This bitch got pregnant by a stray... This 3-month-old pup killed baby chicks... The dog got too big... This person's moving and needs to give up his pet. I ask you, friends---what town, what city, what state doesn't allow you to own a pet? 

*I want to quit!* 
I just received another picture, another sad soul with tormented eyes that peer out of a malnourished body. I hear=2 whimpering in my sleep, have nightmares for days... 

*I want to quit!* 
I just got off the phone. "Are you Pyr Rescue? We want to adopt a male to breed to our female." How many times do I have to explain? I have tried to explain about genetics, about health and pedigrees. I explain that rescue NEUTERS! I usually end up sobbing, as I explain about the vast numbers of animals dying in shelters across the country, as I describe the condition many of these animals are found in. I wonder if they really heard me... 

*I want to quit!* 
It is not like I don't have enough rescues of my own to worry about---but others have placed dogs improperly and aren't there to advise the new owners. 

*I want to quit!* 
I have trusted the wrong people--- had faith and heart broken... 

*I want to quit! AND THEN...* 
My dog, lays his head in my lap, he comforts me with his gentle presence---and the thought of his cousins suffering stirs my heart. 

*I want to quit! AND THEN...* 
One of those 500 emails is from an adopter. They are thanking me for the most wonderful dog on earth---they ca nnot imagine life with out their friend---their life is changed, and they are so grateful. 

*I want to quit! AND THEN...* 
One of my adopted Rescues has visited a nursing home. A patient that has spent the last few years unable to communicate, not connecting---Lifts his hand to pat the huge head in his lap, softly speaks his first wo rds in ages--- to this gentle furchild. 

*I want to quit! AND THEN...* 
A Good Samaritan has found and vetted a lost baby, "I can't keep him, but I'll take care of him until you find his forever home." 

*I want to quit! AND THEN...* 
"Jamie took his first steps holding on to our Pyr." 
"Joan, you should see this dog nursing this hurt kitten!" 
â€œI was so sick, and this dog never left my side..." 

*I want to quit! AND THEN...* 
I get an email from a fellow rescuer, "Haven't heard from you in a while---you OK? You know I think of you..." 


*AND THEN... *
A dozen rescuers step up to help, to trans port, to pull, and to offer encouragement. I have friends I have never seen, but we share tears, joys, and everything in between. I am not alone. I am blessed with family of the heart, my fellow Rescuers. 

Just days ago it was a friend who shared her wit and wisdom, whose late night email lifted my heart. Sometimes it is friends who only have time to forward you a smile. Often, it is my friends who forward me the notices of dogs in need. 

There are Rescuers who see a flailing transport and do everything they can do find folks to pull it together for you. Rescuers who'll overnight or foster your dog while you seek transport. There are Rescuers not used to or comfortable with your breed, but who put aside their discomfort to help. There are Rescuers whose words play the music o f our hearts. Foster homes that love your Rescue, and help to make them whole again---body and spirit. Foster homes that fit your baby in, though it may not be their breed. Rescuers whose talents and determination give us tools to help us. Rescuers we call on for help in a thousand ways, who answer us, who hear our pleas. Rescuers who are our 
family, our strength, our comrades in battle. 

I know I cannot save every dog in need. I know my efforts are a mere drop in a sea. I know that if I take on just one more---those I have will suffer. 

*I want to quit! But I won't. * 
When I feel overwhelmed, I'll stroke my dogs head while reading my fellow Rescuers emails. I'll cry with them, I'll laugh with them---and they will help me find the strength to go on. 

*I want to quit! But not today.* 
There's another email, another dog needing Rescue. 

This piece is dedicated, with love and gratitude, to all my fellow Rescuers.

The author is unknown






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Looking for a car that's sporty, fun and fits in your budget? Read reviews on AOL Autos.

-----------------
Forwarded Message: 
Subj: Re: Casper 
Date: 8/16/2008 6:19:27 A.M. Central Daylight Time 
From: [email protected] 
To: [email protected] 
Sent from the Internet (Details) 



I thought you may like to read this...Thanks for helping these poor animals
Gabriele


For my fellow rescuers : Fuel to keep going… You must be the change you wish to see in the world." Gandhi



*I want to quit!* 
My health is bad. There are days I feel so terrible that I can barely move. My phone bills are outrageous, and I could have replaced my van with the funds I have spent these last 30 years---on animals that were not my own. 

*I want to quit!* 
I spend hours and hours emailing about dogs. There may be 500 messages when I start--and at 4 AM, when I finally shut down the computer, there are still 500 emails to be read. 

*I want to quit!* 
Gosh, I haven't the time left to email my friends. I can't remember the last book I read, and I gave up my subscription to my local newspaper---I used to enjoy reading it, cover to cover, but now it often ends up in the bottom of the squirrel's cage---unread. 

*I want to quit!* 
I've spent days emailing what seems like everyone---trying to find a foster home, help for a dog languishing in a shelter---but his time has run out, and the shelter has had to euthanize to make room for the next sad soul. 

*I want to quit!* 
I swear, I walk away from my computer to stretch my legs---let the dogs out---and come back to find another dog in desperate need. There are times I really dread checking my email. How will I find the funds, the help, to save yet another dog? 

*I want to quit!* 
I save one dog, and two more take its place. Now an owner who doesn't 
want his dog---it won't stay in his unfenced yard. An intact male wanders... This bitch got pregnant by a stray... This 3-month-old pup killed baby chicks... The dog got too big... This person's moving and needs to give up his pet. I ask you, friends---what town, what city, what state doesn't allow you to own a pet? 

*I want to quit!* 
I just received another picture, another sad soul with tormented eyes that peer out of a malnourished body. I hear=2 whimpering in my sleep, have nightmares for days... 

*I want to quit!* 
I just got off the phone. "Are you Pyr Rescue? We want to adopt a male to breed to our female." How many times do I have to explain? I have tried to explain about genetics, about health and pedigrees. I explain that rescue NEUTERS! I usually end up sobbing, as I explain about the vast numbers of animals dying in shelters across the country, as I describe the condition many of these animals are found in. I wonder if they really heard me... 

*I want to quit!* 
It is not like I don't have enough rescues of my own to worry about---but others have placed dogs improperly and aren't there to advise the new owners. 

*I want to quit!* 
I have trusted the wrong people--- had faith and heart broken... 

*I want to quit! AND THEN...* 
My dog, lays his head in my lap, he comforts me with his gentle presence---and the thought of his cousins suffering stirs my heart. 

*I want to quit! AND THEN...* 
One of those 500 emails is from an adopter. They are thanking me for the most wonderful dog on earth---they ca nnot imagine life with out their friend---their life is changed, and they are so grateful. 

*I want to quit! AND THEN...* 
One of my adopted Rescues has visited a nursing home. A patient that has spent the last few years unable to communicate, not connecting---Lifts his hand to pat the huge head in his lap, softly speaks his first wo rds in ages--- to this gentle furchild. 

*I want to quit! AND THEN...* 
A Good Samaritan has found and vetted a lost baby, "I can't keep him, but I'll take care of him until you find his forever home." 

*I want to quit! AND THEN...* 
"Jamie took his first steps holding on to our Pyr." 
"Joan, you should see this dog nursing this hurt kitten!" 
â€œI was so sick, and this dog never left my side..." 

*I want to quit! AND THEN...* 
I get an email from a fellow rescuer, "Haven't heard from you in a while---you OK? You know I think of you..." 


*AND THEN... *
A dozen rescuers step up to help, to trans port, to pull, and to offer encouragement. I have friends I have never seen, but we share tears, joys, and everything in between. I am not alone. I am blessed with family of the heart, my fellow Rescuers. 

Just days ago it was a friend who shared her wit and wisdom, whose late night email lifted my heart. Sometimes it is friends who only have time to forward you a smile. Often, it is my friends who forward me the notices of dogs in need. 

There are Rescuers who see a flailing transport and do everything they can do find folks to pull it together for you. Rescuers who'll overnight or foster your dog while you seek transport. There are Rescuers not used to or comfortable with your breed, but who put aside their discomfort to help. There are Rescuers whose words play the music o f our hearts. Foster homes that love your Rescue, and help to make them whole again---body and spirit. Foster homes that fit your baby in, though it may not be their breed. Rescuers whose talents and determination give us tools to help us. Rescuers we call on for help in a thousand ways, who answer us, who hear our pleas. Rescuers who are our 
family, our strength, our comrades in battle. 

I know I cannot save every dog in need. I know my efforts are a mere drop in a sea. I know that if I take on just one more---those I have will suffer. 

*I want to quit! But I won't. * 
When I feel overwhelmed, I'll stroke my dogs head while reading my fellow Rescuers emails. I'll cry with them, I'll laugh with them---and they will help me find the strength to go on. 

*I want to quit! But not today.* 
There's another email, another dog needing Rescue. 

This piece is dedicated, with love and gratitude, to all my fellow Rescuers.

The author is unknown


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

I love this - I live in a modest house that needs new siding/windows/roof/furniture and a yard makeover. My parents can't understand why I always have 4-6 dogs in the house and my colleagues think I'm nuts spending all my money on "just dogs".

I wish I could help more than I can, but am content knowing that In make a difference to the few I am honoured to share my life and home with.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

> Quote: The author is unknown


The author of "I want to quit" was Joan Fremo who ran Pryangles Great Pyrenees rescue in Florida. Sadly she passed away in 2003.

http://www.heroswaggintrain.com/pyrangel.htm


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

My son keeps telling me my house smells like a dog kennel and it probably does. 

But my newest rescue,placed today, is lying next to me and content for now. Besides, dog kennels don't smell all that bad.


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Thank you for sharing this, I really needed to see something like this at this time- it truly hits the heart.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

This is great.... We have all felt this way at one time or another, it is a great reminder as to why we keep going. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

It makes me sad that Joan Fremo seems to already have been forgotten. She wrote not only this article, but many others that have served as resources for rescue, on a wide range of topics from temperament to fattening up emaciated rescue dogs. Her site was one of the first places I used to go to for resources.

Bless you, Joan.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Thank you, I will follow up. Lord knows as a rescue any advice I can get is appreciated.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I was also suprised that the Pyrangle site was not kept up or at least the info ported to another rescue site after she died. I did a home visit for her in 2002. Of all the home visits I've done for various rescues over the years that one stuck out, she had the most detailed form I had ever seen. Stuff I never would have thought of. I checked out her site before the home visit, she had taken in 3 Pyrs that were in horrific shape, you couldn't even tell what breed they were from the early photos. She was a remarkable woman. It is a shame that she appears to have been forgotten so quickly.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Here are a few of her things I found on other sites:

Putting Weight on a Malnourished Dog:
http://www.heroswaggintrain.com/health/malnourished.htm

Adoption Fees:
http://www.ncbr.org/info/adoption_fees.htm

A Shelter Dog asks God... 

Author: Joan C. Fremo
Published on: July 29, 2001
Dear God,
What is "Time"?
I hear the sadness in the voices of workers here. They say my "Time 
is up", that they have to make room for yet another dog.
My "Time" is up. I don't know what that means, God. I only know that 
my new friends are so sad, and the more I wag my tail---the harder I 
try to make them feel better-- -the sadder they become.
I know I have heard that word "Time" before, but I don't understand. 
When I was younger, my people would say "Time to play!" They would 
throw the ball, and I would run fast. Sometimes I brought it back to 
them, but other times we'd end up chasing each other having fun.
I remember "Time to eat". My people would put down a bowl of food, 
and I would enjoy dinner, wagging my tail in joy. There was 
also "Time for your walk". My boy would put my leash on, and we 
would go walking together, visiting the neighborhood and enjoying 
each other's company.
When I was younger I thought "Time" meant fun. Or maybe Love?
I don't understand. "Time" must mean something else, but how can it 
change, God? Before I came here, I heard my people say, "No time to 
feed you now, boy. Later, when I get home." Sometimes my family 
would forget, and there was no food in my bowl.
Does "Time" mean when my belly hurts?
My people said there was no time for walks. I tried to hold it all 
day long-- but God, I just couldn't anymore. When I finally had to 
go, it made my family very angry.
Does "Time" means anger? Or maybe Loneliness?
My family said they didn't have "Time". They didn't have time to 
play, or time to take me to the vet, or time to go for walks. They 
didn't have "Time", so they brought me here.
Maybe I was right... They said they didn't have time, and if "Time" 
means Love, how did they lose it?
Did I do something wrong?
God, I think my new friends are sending me to you. Do you 
have "Time"? May I sit on the couch?
Am I a good Dog, God?
Is it "Time"?


A bit of Joan's story:
http://lists.topica.com/lists/FL-TinyToyDogRescue/read/message.html?mid=1703002468&sort=d&start=0

I too remember some of the dogs she took in, and the amazing changes she wrought. She is missed in the rescue world.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Thanks for your post. I doubt there are many things more difficult then working as a rescue. Because, every dog we get should never have been dumped, or can be rehabbed. Unfortunately there are so many others that are not saved.


----------

